# Stainless Steel



## Relax (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I've been searching for stainless steel pots/saucers with a handle and pour spout for soap making (that don't cost a fortune).  The few at a reasonable price are labeled as stainless steel but in the description, aluminum base (or something along those lines) is also listed as the material used.  Are these considered safe for soaping?  Any suggestions on where to buy safe ones at discounted prices?  I've checked all of the discounted stores near me with no luck.  I would like one for melting oils and for the soap.  I just ordered a frothing pitcher to mix lye that is all stainless steel.  Thank you.


----------



## Susie (Feb 21, 2015)

Believe it or not, I would check local thrift stores if you are in the US.  I found a whole set of SS not too long ago for $10, and it had a good heavy bottom and was in good shape.  They may not have pour spouts, but funnels are cheap enough at the dollar stores.


----------



## Relax (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks for replying.  That was the first place I looked and definitely remember seeking them before (when I wasn't looking for them, of course).  Now none of those stores have them (Dollar, Goodwill, Salvation Army, ect.).  I rather have one with a handle at least because I'm paranoid about dropping one without it.  I use the Pyrex glass for soap now and will be replacing it with stainless when I find what I'm looking for.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Feb 21, 2015)

Please don't use glass for mixing lye in - use plastic with the number 5 rating for now rather than glass


----------



## hozhed (Feb 21, 2015)

Relax said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been searching for stainless steel pots/saucers with a handle and pour spout for soap making (that don't cost a fortune). The few at a reasonable price are labeled as stainless steel but in the description, aluminum base (or something along those lines) is also listed as the material used. Are these considered safe for soaping? Any suggestions on where to buy safe ones at discounted prices? I've checked all of the discounted stores near me with no luck. I would like one for melting oils and for the soap. I just ordered a frothing pitcher to mix lye that is all stainless steel. Thank you.


 

Got most of my soapmaking and bee products pots and glassware at Goodwill......................saved a bunch


----------



## Susie (Feb 21, 2015)

I have to second TEG's post.  Don't use glass or Pyrex.  Shattered glass mixed with hot soap batter all over the kitchen is no fun.  Go to Dollar Tree and look at their mixing bowls, or go to Lowe's or Home Depot and look at the paint buckets.  Find ones with a 2 or a 5 in the little triangle.  They are cheap and can bend enough to form a pour spout.


----------



## Dorymae (Feb 21, 2015)

Just to clarify. The Pyrex that is used in labs is a different Pyrex than you can buy in the stores today. They use to be the same 50 years ago, but they changed the formula, the stuff in regular stores will not hold up to lye.


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 21, 2015)

Using HDPE buckets with a number 2 in the triangle work great in a micro for melting hard oils. I have been using the same buckets for at least 3 yrs with no problems. I did pick up a cheap micro at goodwill for melting the oils. Also be very aware that not all stainless is equal. Some of the cheap stainless has such a light coating the lye will eat through it after awhile and if you are buying a pot from a second hand store check for any pits in the pot


----------



## Seawolfe (Feb 21, 2015)

True, there are grades of stainless steel. I know SS is popular in the soap making world, but after a horrid experience with sub-par stainless gone bad below the waterline of a ship, I am plastic all the way baby!!! Plus my buckets from the hardware store stack nicely


----------



## hozhed (Feb 21, 2015)

Seawolfe said:


> True, there are grades of stainless steel. I know SS is popular in the soap making world, but after a horrid experience with sub-par stainless gone bad below the waterline of a ship, I am plastic all the way baby!!! Plus my buckets from the hardware store stack nicely


 

The best grades of SS would be at least 304 or 316....420 and 430 would be even better.


----------



## Susie (Feb 21, 2015)

The problem, hozhed, is that if you are finding SS pots in the thrift stores, you are not going to find those numbers on them anywhere.  I have looked.  At best you find the words.  Sometimes you have to make a pencil trace to see the words.


----------



## hozhed (Feb 21, 2015)

Susie said:


> The problem, hozhed, is that if you are finding SS pots in the thrift stores, you are not going to find those numbers on them anywhere. I have looked. At best you find the words. Sometimes you have to make a pencil trace to see the words.


 
True, most makers don't stamp the grade of stainless, however, if there is a brand name on the pot, you can go from there.  Also, as somebody who works with metals every day, good quality stainless is easy to spot. Well made stainless looks,....well..........well made.lol


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 21, 2015)

Seawolfe said:


> True, there are grades of stainless steel. I know SS is popular in the soap making world, but after a horrid experience with sub-par stainless gone bad below the waterline of a ship, I am plastic all the way baby!!! Plus my buckets from the hardware store stack nicely


Not a place you want sub-par stainless. Plastic rules


----------



## Relax (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks everyone.  I went to Lowe's and picked up one of their buckets.  I already ordered a stainless steel frother pitcher for my lye.  So I shouldn't use that either?  I've only used plastic to mix my lye/liquid.  The Pyrex was for the soap but I'll start using the Lowe's bucket for my next batch.  Thanks again!


----------



## lathered_up (Feb 21, 2015)

Just bought this multi-pot not too long ago and I LOVE it :grin:. Not sure if it will be big enough for your needs or if the price is in your budget, but I'm very happy with it. I bought the 8 cup one, but there is also a 12 cup version.


----------



## Relax (Feb 22, 2015)

If the plastic doesn't have a 2 or 5 at the bottom, how would I know it's okay to use?  I bought a white mixing bowl with a handle and pour from the dollar store today.  It doesn't have any numbers at the bottom.  I've seen many YouTubers use (what looks like) the same bowl for soaping.


----------



## Susie (Feb 22, 2015)

All plastics are supposed to have some numbers and/or letters at the bottom in a little triangle.  It has nothing there??

OK, so no numbers...be doubly sure you are mixing the lye into the water in the sink.  Just in case.  It won't hurt your drains, and your sinks are supposed to be non-reactive.


----------



## kchaystack (Feb 22, 2015)

Yeah I have several of those bowls.  No recycle numbers.  

I do not mix my lye in those.  I use a 1 qt paint cup from home depot.  I will put my oils in the bowls and mix the batter in those bowls.  I figure the soap will not be in there long enough to do much damage.


----------



## Relax (Feb 22, 2015)

No, a number/triangle isn't on it anywhere.  I will try it out.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Feb 23, 2015)

If you really want to test, I would put it in the sink and pour boiling water fresh from the kettle over it. If it becomes too flexible (or even melts!) then consider not using it (especially if it melts!)


----------

